# have a question



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a 200 gallon tank i have wc chaitika frontosa also known as a zambia variant 2 female and 1 male with 4 juvies i was wondering if i could add a group of Fairy Cichlids or scientfic name Brichardi cichlid to the mix if there is someone that can help me with this decision that would be great also they do come from the same lake so water paramenters are not an issue i am just wondering how it would work in an aquirum situation ty.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

My short answer would be yes, they can be added together (_with some likely & possible problems .)_

I have seen many tanks with this combo, (_along with Lelupie_) & they work out fairly well & are loosley from similiar water parameters (_fronts being in deeper spots along the coastlines_) in the wild.

HOWEVER, over the years I've noticed that the problem with the juvie front & brichardi mix, is that the brichardi can be rather aggressive & nippy & could destroy the extended fins on frontosas by picking at them.

I would also mention that b/c these two fish are drastically different in size, many times the brichardi in a tank with fronts are MATURE specimen where the fronts are juvie & the aggression of the adult brichardi can get to be a little much.

I personally have brichardi ( _a group of 5 ) _with my fronts & I think the key to the safety of the juvie fronts is a large aquarium, where space isn't as much an issue as some smaller ones.

Just MY Experience.

gjx


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

success depends on design. if your rock work is so tight, that the neolamps can colonize the entire floor area, then your fronts will get picked on every time they attempt to graze. if your floor is left too open, where single brichardi might risk getting cornered, then the frontosa will snack it. HTH.


----------



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

ty i guess i have some thinking to do before i make a decision.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

My daffodils were extremely aggressive when breeding and I would not put them with my fronts. They can take over a very large area when spawning.


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

I too would not put them in with my fronts. Like stated above when breeding they take a huge area and they will nip on your fronts trailers.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can put a single specimen in with the fronts but not a colony. THe breeding fish will take over the whole tank. I had 2 juvie brichardi that took over 5.5 feet of the 6 foot tank and had all the other fish including the adult male venustus cowering in the corner. I found out later that is typical of what happens. When i removed them to their own tank and left a oddball male brichardi in the front tank i noticed all was well. Do them single or not at all .


----------



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

i was thinking i would only add a group of 5 males i dont want to breed them.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

i'd only put a single male in.
a group may still attempt to give breeding behavior, at any rate that is 5 little mouths to destroy your frontosa trailers.
really to fully appreciate frontosa a species tank is best or fish that have zero aggression.


----------

